# Filter question



## 35angels (Aug 7, 2012)

I have a fluval u2 in my 30g tank. Can I take 1 sponge from there, place it in my hob filter for my 10 gal tank, making the 10g ready right away? Or do I need to use the proper filters for the hob. I beleive the hob is a topfin filter.

Thanks.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

I would , I ONLY use seachem prime and seachem stability when starting a new tank and just make sure i do BIG and FREQUENT water changes

all that is going to happen is your giving it a boost so 
my vote is DO IT


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Sure. Thats how most of us start off our new tanks. Just dont overload the new tank with fish right away. Add a few to start.


----------



## 35angels (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for the advise. i wasn't sure because they are 2 different filters.


----------

